# Turkey Legs, State Fair style? Not Sweet!



## olllllllocj (Jul 21, 2008)

It's nearing time for the 2008 Indiana State Fair.... I don't go to the Fair myself but always have Turkey Legs, Pork Chops and other things from the Fair.

I made some Turkey Legs for the 4th of July... Way Sweet, not State Fair Turkey Legs... Here's a thread on a different forum (with pictures) if you would like to know more:

Turkey Legs, Smoked or Grilled ?

I won't put any sugar on Turkey Legs again. Want a Smokey, Pepper based, maybe even Salty Turkey Leg that falls apart and tickles my tongue all along the way.

Suggestions ?







Dale


----------



## olllllllocj (Jul 30, 2008)

Still playing with different ideas...

Changed to a brine with no sugar and a lime based marinade.

Now thinking about a mop made with lime, EVOO, A1 Steak Sauce and just a little Balsamic Vinagar.

Guess that no one wants to comment... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That's OK.






Dale


----------



## doctor phreak (Jul 30, 2008)

man i love  turkey legs especially from the oklahoma state fair...i don't know but the always taste better there than they do at home...huh


----------



## olllllllocj (Aug 9, 2008)

Sometimes where you eat can be as important as what you eat. But I don't go to the fair, the wife brings home a few turkey legs each year for me.

Here's one that hobbled home from the Indiana State Fair yesterday.







Don't have a good means of weighing it but seemed like more than a pound.

The legs are not the same every year. For the past two or three years they have been much like the leg pictured above. Very smokey, a little salty, hint of citrus from the crust on the edible skin. Obviously brined and smoked with a mop that made the tasty crust. It was very good but in my opinion more pepper and more smoke time to make it more tender and it would have been perfect.

Back a few years ago the Indiana State Fair legs had much more pepper flavor and came apart very easily. That's what I want to be able to make.

Don't worry... I'll keep trying. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










Dale


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry, I cannot help you on this one. But I am curious because turkey is on my to do list.


----------



## fritz (Aug 10, 2008)

*Here is the recipe I use for chicken, I'm sure it would work well with turkey. Make sure you beat the egg with the oil first.  This is nice and tangy. Enjoy!!*

*(enough for 10 halves)

1 cup cooking oil
1 pint apple cider vinegar
3 Tablespoons salt *
*1 Tablespoon poultry seasoning 
1/2 teaspoon pepp**er
1 egg*

[size=+1]_*Beat the egg, then add the oil and beat again. Add other ingredients and stir. 
*Brine for 12-24 hours. Smoke at 300*, basting with unused sauce  untill done.

*Leftover sauce can be stored in a glass jar 
in the refrigerator for several weeks.*_[/size]


----------



## camocook (Aug 10, 2008)

Lime is great w/chicken,The possibilities are endless.Do herbs or spices with it.We even go with jerk seasoning and lime juice.I think I'm gonna try it w/turkey next chance I get.Started smoking almost 2yrs. ago and never did turkey.


----------



## olllllllocj (Aug 15, 2008)

Picked up 6 little legs and 2 thighs today...

Now soaking in some brine.

Mmmm Smoked Turkey Parts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Might be overkill.. Bet it will taste good.






Dale


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 15, 2008)

We have an annual "renaissance" faire here at the begining of summer..they serve turkey legs, and I am not sure what makes them so good, it may just be the atmosphere...but they are yummy...so are the steak on a steak, the queens buns...and of course bangers with colemans mustard....guinness on draught..I digress....
good luck with  your turkey gams!


----------



## olllllllocj (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm sure it has nothing to do with...

Q just tastes better with a little brew. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Added a couple of chicken breasts to the mix. Smoking tomorrow.






Dale


----------



## olllllllocj (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, sorry that it took a week for me to get back and post... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The following are my notes with some added information.

Turkey Part (leg/thigh) Test
Honeysuckle Brand Turkey
6 legs 4.78 lbs @ $1.89/lb Average 12 to 13 oz legs
2 thighs 1.8 lbs @ $2.29/lb

Brine in ziplock bags for 24 hours.

Brine
1 gallon water
1 cup kosher Salt
2 Tbs Onion powder
1 Tbs Garlic powder
1 Tbs Chili powder
1 Tbs Paprika
2 Tbs course ground Black Pepper
1 Tbs rubbed Sage
1 Tbs Worcestershire Sauce
1 Tbs Liquid Smoke
1 tsp rubbed Thyme
1 tsp ground Cumin Seed
1 tsp Cayenne Pepper

Note the small amount of Turkey/Chicken listed above will only require about one half gallon of brine if you use zip lock bags. Cut the brine ingredients in half and try that if you wish.

After 24 hours drain off brine and add marinade. I did not rinse or dry or anything else. Marinade for 12 to 24 hours.

Marinade
1 1/2 cup Lime Juice
1/2 Extra Virgin Olive Oil
1 Tbs Fine Black Pepper
a few drops of Worcestershire Sauce

In this case I used 4 fresh limes (tropical type) and made up the balance with Nellie & Joe's Key West Lime Juice. The Key West lime is much more sour and stronger, using a combination mellows the mixture.

The marinade process seems to make Turkey skin much more edible.

Mopping Sauce
Add 2 Tbs A1 Steak Sauce and 1 Tbs Balsamic Vinegar to the marinade, let it reduce in smoker along with the Turkey, mop every hour to start and more often as the Turkey gets to temperature. I was trying to get to 170 degrees but gave up at 165 and over 5 hours.

Now for some qview











































So the after all of that.... Yes the legs were much better without any sugar.

But I'm not so sure that smoking them is exactly the right way to go. If I do use the smoker again I will sear the legs first on the grill. Might be just as easy to use the grill.

Still wondering about that extra day of soaking in plain water that I used the first time. Those were more tender.

There is more detail on the Jeep Forum if you would like to read it Turkey Legs, Smoked or Grilled ?





Dale


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow they look great, nice legs!


----------



## teacup13 (Sep 7, 2008)

i know this is an older thread but hey i havent been on here for awhile...

the turkey legs you get at the fair all come pre-smoked, re-cooked and in a box. i have cooked many of them. salty, smokey, and full of preservatives.

most of the turkey legs sold at the "fairs" are all sold to the concessions people by the same distributor. you dont want to know what goes on behind the scenes with fair food..lol

i sell carnival "prizes" on the same fairgrounds. been doing it for many many years and i will not eat food at the carnival..lol


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here be the ones I do, similar ta the ones we get at the renisance fair.


An here's my brine recipe, there be sugar in it, but these ain't sweet. Yall can add more spices ta heat em up ifin ya like, but it is an excellent brine.

Slaughterhouse Poultry Brine

1 1/2 Gal Water
1/2 C Salt
1/2 C Dark Brown Sugar
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Cajun Spice
2 tsp Celery Seed

Slaughterhouse Spritz

8 oz Apple Cider
6 oz Water
4 oz Whiskey
2 oz Cider Vinegar

Do to health issues, I've cut the salt back in my brines, yall can add more ifin ya really feel the need fer it. 

These er a nice simple tastey turkey leg. No fancy sauces er nothin, just good vittles.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm told you can buy them pre cooked and then you smoke them to your liking but i don't know where to purchase these.


----------



## teacup13 (Sep 10, 2008)

yes you can buy them.... i am not sure as well

they come in a case... unpack and put over a grill to heat up...already smoked and salty


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm curious as to how the a-1 made them taste...  as for a marinade, has anyone tried allegro on them...  that is the best for birds in my opinion, but the mop with a-1 would bring the taste out even more...  I think I'm going to try that...


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 14, 2008)

Travcoman
Those turkey legs look great...
How long did you brine them for? and were they grilled or smoked?
Thanks


----------

